# 미안해 그리고 고마워



## Consuelo83

Hi!
Today I've bought a very cute (in my opinion, of course) T-shirt with a panda, but there are written things that I don't understand, because I think they're in Korean. I've taken a picture of the T-shirt, so that you can look at the mysterious words. Here is the link:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4486699&l=cf9d520405&id=507687120

I'd really like to know the meaning of these sentences and I hope that someone can help me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Warp3

That's definitely Korean, but I'm not sure what it says offhand (without looking up several words first anyway, since I don't recognize many of those words).  The text is oddly repetitive, though (especially in the first 6 frames).


----------



## Consuelo83

Is there somebody in this forum who speaks Korean?

Thank you!


----------



## Warp3

There are some native Korean speakers on this forum, so hopefully one of them will reply with something more useful than I can provide.  If not, I can try to work on it more in-depth using my K/E dictionary when I get home, since the web-based K/E dictionaries I regularly use seem to be completely baffled by several of those words.


----------



## Consuelo83

I hope so!
In the meanwhile thank you for your support! ;-)


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

To me, they just look gibberish, sure, they're Korean alphabets per se, but they absolutely make no sense.

Perhaps other than the last 3 words: "Sorry, and, thank you"


----------



## Consuelo83

Ok, better nonsense than offensive meaning. It's that many times I've seen people buying T-shirts with English words with no idea of the embarassing things that were printed on them and I didn't want to make the same error and wear my new T-shirt before being sure. Fortunately it was very cheap (Chinese production). Eheh! Thanks!


----------



## Warp3

Whew...so it wasn't just me.  I knew something didn't seem quite right about that text, but I wasn't confident enough to actually blame the text since I know my vocabulary is lacking.  Normally, though, I can at least pick out all the main grammatical structures and thus figure out the dictionary forms for any words I don't know, but the text on that shirt just didn't seem to flow right.


----------



## ilydork

Yup, gibberish. And to add to 경상남도로 오이소, the words are spelt wrong:
이안해 그디고 고아워 --> 미안해 그리고 고마워.


----------

